# Murray Stratoflite Klunker/urban build



## Allpro2slow (Mar 11, 2019)

Okay, I may have cheated here a little in the sense that I didn't take pics just getting the basics put together. It was my first time (putting a bike together from the ground up.) and it took me quite a bit to figure out what I was doing. Thank goodness for youtube.

Right now I'm running a shimano coaster hub on the rear wheel with a Fat Frank tread. Front wheel is a nice Bontrager number I scrounged from one of my mtbs. It also has a Fat Frank tire.
The treads are a tight fit in the rear and it was a pain to get the wheel centered just right so that it didn't rub. In actuality it may not have been so difficult but it was definitely not as easy as it is with my daily-rider (A 70s all-pro.) 

It's still a work in progress and yes I am aware that's not how a sissy bar is supposed to be used. I took that pic once I got the wheels and seat on and basically tossed the seat on for a picture. 

Will post updates as I work on it. I've recently switched from my job as a fast-food worker to retail with the same hours so I'll be a little busy this week and the next probably.

Cheers.


----------

